# apex •Unread count notifications



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

anybody have screenshots of how this looks??


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

grinch said:


> anybody have screenshots of how this looks??


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

[sup]is it possible to change the icon and still get the notification number to appear?[/sup]


----------



## Mikey22 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh fart water.

And here I've been reppin' Nova religiously.
The competition (Apex) seems to be the pioneer of new features...and Nova follows.

I may have misjudged my choices.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Oh fart water.
> 
> And here I've been reppin' Nova religiously.
> The competition (Apex) seems to be the pioneer of new features...and Nova follows.
> ...


I just don't think you can go wrong either way. I own both pro versions and bounce back and forth. Currently using Nova because Apex pro version breaks if themed. Nova doesnt.

I think they are neck and neck feature wise though.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Just noticed "kitten punter" lulz


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I just don't think you can go wrong either way. I own both pro versions and bounce back and forth. Currently using Nova because Apex pro version breaks if themed. Nova doesnt.
> 
> I think they are neck and neck feature wise though.


While I haven't kept up with what Apex explicitly MISSES so much...I have noticed that Nova missed a few a while back but caught up.
I'm sticking to my guns, still...already (day one of release) splurged on Nova Pro.
We'll see if the tides sway me.
But I really can't discount either developer(s?). Good stuff.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> While I haven't kept up with what Apex explicitly MISSES so much...I have noticed that Nova missed a few a while back but caught up.
> I'm sticking to my guns, still...already (day one of release) splurged on Nova Pro.
> We'll see if the tides sway me.
> But I really can't discount either developer(s?). Good stuff.


Yeah I know what you mean. I think nate has the right idea. They are constantly 1-upping each other with features. Switching back and forth is the best way to get them all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

will it show an unread count using handcent as messaging program?


----------



## Best on Mars (Feb 16, 2012)

grinch said:


> will it show an unread count using handcent as messaging program?


I can't speak for handcent but it does show up for Go SMS, so I would imagine that it does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Wish it would show the notification even when in a drawer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

do they show in outside of the dock? i have my gmail icons on my home screen, just not in the dock. would love to have this as i constantly have mail flowing in, but usually dismiss them, and sometimes totally forget about them. this would help a bit.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

grinch said:


> do they show in outside of the dock? i have my gmail icons on my home screen, just not in the dock. would love to have this as i constantly have mail flowing in, but usually dismiss them, and sometimes totally forget about them. this would help a bit.


Ayup.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> do they show in outside of the dock? i have my gmail icons on my home screen, just not in the dock. would love to have this as i constantly have mail flowing in, but usually dismiss them, and sometimes totally forget about them. this would help a bit.


Yes they do


----------

